# Broody hen incubating fertile eggs!



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi ya'll! Just a question, how long can a fertile egg (that's been warm under a hen for 10 days) go without being warm before it dies? My silkie for some weird reason split her best of 8 eggs yesterday into two piles of four eggs? I went back to check, and she was then sitting on all eight of them? Is there a chance they might make it? I am thinking she was off them for about 12 hours? Our temps lowest here are 23 degrees celcious. Any help please! It's my first lot of fertile eggs!


----------



## rosemi78 (Feb 22, 2013)

It might delay their hatch date a bit, but hopefully that'll be the worst of it. Are you able to snag any and candle them by chance


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm a bit nervous to disturb nature to be honest haha! I thought I should maybe just leave her to it? She comes off the nest once each day (during the daytime) and has a poo/groom/snack but is straight back on after that! And I don't have a room dark enough to candle in I don't think during the day. Is it best to candle at night-this is my first time with fertile eggs-I'm so new at this!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Let nature take its own course. If the eggs dont hatch then so be it. Theres a reason your silkie did what she did.


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

I think you might be right.. "Whatever will be will be..." Even if we got one chick out of eight eggs that will still be exciting for our first ever hatch! fingers crossed whilst she was rearranging she didn't spend too much time off her nest and none will hatch! Eeek! We will just have to wait and see!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

What kind of eggs is she hatching?


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Little Pekin Bantams and a couple of Frizzle Pekin Bantams, I believe our Pekin bantams (in Australia) are similar to your Cochin bantams maybe? They are very round in body shape and have lots of feathers-and feathered feet. Little fury basketballs!


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

These are a few off Google!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes they are similar . Make sure you post pics of the babies when they hatch!


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh I will don't you worry! Desperately hoping some will hatch!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

All really beautiful birds and pics. Great composition.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Very beautiful birds! I'm sure you will gets some wonderful chicks! How exciting! Don't worry too much! I'm sure everything will be fine! Best wishes


----------

